# Some one is breeding caribe



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Me and Drew were talking and someone is breeding caribe in a 200 and sumthing gallon tank. All I know of is that richard from riverdale pets and clay know who is breeding them and will not tell anyone.

If yo uknow who it is please let me know by pm if yo udont want to tel lthe whole board. If you are the breeder i will be glad to do some major buisness with you.

AZ


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Ron also knows as well as George and Frank, I dont see why they are playing CIA type games with it, more people are going to do it soon, once I get it done I will share the secrets, I am gonna have a Cariba only shoal already have 3 mature fish and I want to add one or two more, I feel it is only a matter of time for others as well as myself


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Maybe the person doe's not want to be known. :







:


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

they dont want to be thats what i was told i know crazyfish does breed them


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

lcose this topic i know who breeds them


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

they dont want any competition thats why they dont say anything


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Closed as requested.


----------

